# Just some hacks



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

He got 33.3% of the wires right, and was consistant on the green! :laughing::no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fractured said:


> This is new construction, found during start up.
> 
> Guys that do this stuff piss me off. The fact that it reflects so poorly on us really gets my goat.
> 
> ...


He should have used the lighter blue for the neutral..:laughing:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Hard to see in the first picture, but aren't you allowed to use a wire of a different color if it starts and ends in the same box?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fractured said:


> This is new construction, found during start up.
> 
> Guys that do this stuff piss me off. The fact that it reflects so poorly on us really gets my goat.
> View attachment 15713
> ...


proof that certification is ONLY about revenue.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> proof that certification is ONLY about revenue.


Or real money>>


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wireless said:


> Hard to see in the first picture, but aren't you allowed to use a wire of a different color if it starts and ends in the same box?


Can you cite a code section that says you can do that?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Can you cite a code section that says you can do that?


No. That is why I was asking. I have heard it before but did not see it.


----------

